# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > PC (Máy tính để bàn) >  DVDRW giữa HP 1270i (SATA BOX) và ASUS 24B1LT

## Hong_Linh

Mình có thông số nhưng không biết hết ý nghĩa của nó, bạn nào phân tích hộ cái:
*HP*: HP™ 1270i ổ ghi DVDRW (mầu đen) tốc độ ghi DVD 24X - Cao nhất thế giới hiện nay , chuẩn SATA + Ghi nhãn đĩa LightScribe / Công nghệ: SMART-X, SMART-BURN, ABS, Red Laser, DVD Multi Write (DVD+/-R 24x, DVD+/-R DL 12x, ) Re-Write (DVD+RW 8x, DVD-RW 6x), CD-RW 48x32x20X) - DVD-RAM upto 12X; Tương thích đĩa Double-Disc (đĩa 2 mặt) công nghệ Red Laser.

Tốc độ DVD 24X - cao nhất thế giới hiện nay
Chuẩn SATA (New Model)
Ghi nhãn đĩa LightScribe
Công nghệ: SMART-X, SMART-BURN, ABS, Red Laser
Thông số kỹ thuật: DVD Multi Write (DVD+/-R 24x, DVD+/-R DL 8x, ) Re-Write (DVD+RW 8x, DVD-RW 6x), CD-RW 48x32x20X) - DVD-RAM upto 12X;
Tương thích chuẩn đĩa Double-Disc upto 8.5Gb (đĩa 2 mặt)
*Giá*:741k
*Aus*[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]Xmulti+lighscribe) DVD ± R/RW INT/ 24X DVD±R/ 8X DVD+RW/ 6X DVD-RW/ 8X DVD±R (DL) - ReadSpeed[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]VD-ROM 16X/ CD-ROM 40X ,18X DVD-RAM Write-In tem nhãn trực tiếp
*Giá*:760k

----------

